
BrainFuck to Kernel - LoLFactor
https://github.com/Hullu2000/BFTK
======
agumonkey
Interesting to read the minimal assembly/C shim.

------
DeadKennedys
God bless America.

------
TerryADavis
I wrote all the code from scratch, including a 20,000 line of code compiler
that makes x86_64 machine code from HolyC or Asm and operates AOT and JIT.

My JIT mode is not interpreted. It optimizes and compiles to x86_64 machine
code.

I was chosen by God because I am the best programmer on the planet and God
boosted my IQ with divine intellect.

~~~
LoLFactor
Best self-reinforcing remark ever.

